# Lightweight 32h 20" rims?



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I am building up some lighter wheels for my son's 20" rig (I will post before and after weights when I am done).

For rims, I want Alienation Deviant rims (32h x 20"). At 305g they seem to be the lightest rim that can take a 2.0 tire. Problem is, they are tough to find, and a little pricey.

Anybody have any other suggestions?


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

I just went through the exact same thing you are going through now. I got a lead from NYrr about Velocity and they do make a 20" 32 spoke hole rim. I was trying to reuse my old XTR hubs to build rims but ended up just buying 36 hole XT's. I did this because in the end there was little cost savings over the extra cost of the Velocity's ($66) vs. Sun Envy Lite's ($38). F/R XT hubs can be had for $110 total. So I made the choice to pay the extra $50 and not have to delace my old rims. I also liked the fact that the Sun rims came with eyelets because I wanted to use aluminum nipples. Good luck.


----------



## scottb32 (May 14, 2009)

Here is a sun cr-18 rim w 32 holes:

Amazon.com: Sun CR-18 20" 32h Shrader Valve Rim Black, 22.2mm width: Sports & Outdoors

I built one up on an XT disc hub (for my son to ride on his hotrock a1 fsr). He moved up to the 24 rear - pm me if you're interested in a 20 wheel w an XT disc hub. It aint the lightest - but it allows you to use a cassette and disc brakes (no brake adapter needed).

Good Luck,
sb


----------



## gautama108 (Oct 6, 2010)

Same problem here. These rims are not easy to buy.

What do you think using light 20'' trial rims?
They are quite easy to find online... 

Maybe there are generally too wide, but if it fit the frame, they maybe also a good option to provide some suspension for hardtail.

Stéphane


----------



## Duntov1967 (Jan 14, 2012)

Velocity Aeroheats 20" [406] are available in 32H. They weigh in at 328g and are expensive.

Velocity - Rims, BMX, 20" [406], AeroHeat


----------



## gautama108 (Oct 6, 2010)

Duntov1967 said:


> Velocity Aeroheats 20" [406] are available in 32H. They weigh in at 328g and are expensive.
> 
> Thanks, will check if I can find some in Switzerland...


----------



## onetothepowerofn (Jan 24, 2005)

I have also been considering the trials rim option. For example, the Monty Camel rim is a 30mm wide single walled rim weighing only 267g. Only downside is that they are 28hole - although it should be relatively easy to pick up some superlight, yet out-dated 28hole hubs, which no one wants because they don't have a disc mount (eg XTR or even road hubs).

Check out:
Monty Kamel 20"


----------



## Viva Borracho (Aug 8, 2007)

Looking to pick up a pair of the Sun Ringle Envy Lite Rims 20" 32 Hole. Having a hard time locating them. Anyone know where I can find them?

Thanks


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

Good luck - it took me a couple of months before locating a set just 15 minutes from my place. They come around though. I have seen a set a few weeks back, too bad I just saw your thread now.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Brand New Pair 2 of Sun Ringle Envy Lite 20" BMX Rims 36 Holes | eBay


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I KNOW I didn't pay those prices for Velocity Aeroheats. I can't remember what I paid for mine, though.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

I paid about that much, for the Aeroheat. Maybe $10 less after shipping and all that. I recall about $60 total, from aebike.


----------



## Viva Borracho (Aug 8, 2007)

NYrr496 said:


> Brand New Pair 2 of Sun Ringle Envy Lite 20" BMX Rims 36 Holes | eBay


Thanks, but I am looking for a 32 hole time, so I can use some hubs I already have.


----------

